# Need some help- Operative Hysteroscopy



## TYSON1234 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pt. had a Fx D & C, Operative Hysteroscopy, Removal/Replacement of retained IUD, how would I code this? I don't know if I should use 58562 (technically it's not impacted) or do I use 58555. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anybody have anything for the above post? Thank you


----------



## lscott (Feb 21, 2013)

What is Fx D&C?  Did the physician do a hysteroscopic D&C and removal of the IUD under the hysteroscope?  Or a diagnostic hysteroscopy, then the IUD removal?  

Lisa Scott, CPC, COSC


----------



## TYSON1234 (Feb 22, 2013)

Fx D&C is abbreviation for Fractional D&C (where Dr. obtains endocervical curettings before she uses the hysteroscope. If I have this correct, I need to bill 58558, 58301-51, 58300-59 and J7302.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 1, 2013)

I would replace the 59 modifier with the 51 modifier and bill them in the order you have listed. Hope that helps.


----------

